# textproc/docproj-nojadetex suddenly gone?



## ShelLuser (Nov 12, 2013)

When updating the ports yesterday all of a sudden portmaster "crashed" on me with an error message I couldn't easily place:


```
===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for lang/clang33 in background
===>>> Gathering dependency list for lang/clang33 from ports
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for lang/clang33

.]0;portmaster: All (13).===>>> Returning to update check of installed ports


===>>> The textproc/docproj-nojadetex port has been deleted: Removed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Killing background jobs
===>>> Exiting
```
At first I was puzzled; pkg_info showed me that this package was still present. When going over the output of `portmaster -L` and comparing this to the port directory structure it started to make sense; textproc/docproj-nojadetex has been removed. 

But shouldn't this detail have been reported in /usr/ports/UPDATING as well as /usr/ports/MOVED? Especially since software such as portmaster will now stop with an error leaving less experienced port users with a problem.

SO I guess it's up to me 

I was expecting:


```
20130103:
  AFFECTS: users of [port]textproc/docproj-nojadetex[/port]

  [port]textproc/docproj-nojadetex[/port] has been removed because the main port [port]textproc/docproj[/port] now provides
  configurable options which allows to (de)select certain functionality, equal to that which
  [port]textproc/docproj-nojadetex[/port] provided.

  To keep the functionality to build the documentation project yourself [port]textproc/docproj-nojadetex[/port]
  needs to be replaced with [port]textproc/docproj[/port], this can be done as follows:

  [cmd=#]portmaster -o textproc/docproj docproj-nojadetex[/cmd]

  or without [file]portmaster[/file]:

  [cmd=#]pkg_delete docproj-nojadetex[/cmd]
  [cmd=#]make -C /usr/ports/textproc/docproj install clean[/cmd]

  (optional step)

  If you run into errors when building the documentation project then it is
  possible that some dependencies haven't been fully met. In that case follow
  up with this command:

  [cmd=#]portmaster -Rf textproc/docproj[/cmd]
```
Makes it much easier, don't you think? 

*Update*:

After installing I still ran into a few errors and decided to re-install textproc/docproj but this time also telling portmaster to go over all its dependencies. This resulted in the new installation of textproc/jing.

It's possible (and most likely) that I overlooked something while installing textproc/docproj, but just in case I added the optional step which is sure to satisfy all dependencies.

I just successfully rebuild my documentation tree


----------



## kpa (Nov 12, 2013)

Most of the time the so called variants like net/mtr-nox11 cause more problems than they solve. You have to ask the question why the port name needs to change based on the selected options when it doesn't for hundreds of other ports that are using the same options, in this case X11. Changing the port name creates essentially a new port that can not be updated with the master version of the port because they are not the same port and conflict with each other.


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 12, 2013)

Couldn't agree more. The nasty experiences with print/ghostscript9-nox11 and print/ghostscript9 are still very fresh in my mind.


----------

